# Is there tuning software for the 1.8T?



## 95oxidizedgolf (May 2, 2009)

So I'm wondering if anyone has experience with Audi tuning software that is akin to the WRX community? I want more control over tuning the car rather than relying on something "pre-programmed." I don't think what I'm looking for truly exists, but is there anything close it? It just would suck to waste a lot of time buying something and finding it wasn't what I was hoping to get. For reference I have a 1999 Audi A4 AEB, 1.8T Quattro manual. Drive by cable. I am re-building the motor and have Forged H-beams with factory, new , oversized pistons. Looking to put down 300 crank HP maximum and not much more. I want a reliable, fun car than I can tweak for years to come. I just hate the idea of spending 800 for software and only being able to read data without being able to change it. Thanks for any suggestions in advance.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Maestro but I am not sure its available for an aeb. It is also really annoying to tune if you are used to other things. There are a ton of tables that interact and others that you also need to tune that aren't available. 

Welcome to the German tuning handcuffs. I solve it with standalone.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Maestro but I am not sure its available for an aeb. It is also really annoying to tune if you are used to other things. There are a ton of tables that interact and others that you also need to tune that aren't available.
> 
> Welcome to the German tuning handcuffs. I solve it with standalone.


I have Maestro running on a few AEBs. It most definitely works.


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Nefarious NefMoto and TunerRT is another. NefMoto is used to reflash the car, TunerPro is used to alter the tables/maps.

http://nefariousmotorsports.com/forum/
http://www.tunerpro.net


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Maestro is the only one worthwhile. TunerPro is okay if you can find a definition file for your ECU, even then it'll probably only have a small percentage of all the maps.


----------

